# 6/6/15 Thunder on the Mountain Frackville Pa with 12Volt Dave



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Dave and his crew ALWAYS put on a fantstic show. For those of you in the area I higly recommend you coming out, amamzing cars, great people and a retty big SQ group shows up.

MECA Events


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

So who is going to be out for this one?


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

I'd love to say I am.. but I will be coming off a week in PA for work, and a show in NY the week before...


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Just stay for the day on Saturday and go home Sunday.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

BowDown said:


> I'd love to say I am.. but I will be coming off a week in PA for work, and a show in NY the week before...


Same boat.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Bump this one up.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

This Saturday for all of you NE guys who say there arent enough shows and GTG's here is a fantastic opportunity.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Rustbucketgirl has to work- I might fly solo.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Hmm.


----------



## probillygun (Oct 10, 2013)

chefhow said:


> So who is going to be out for this one?


I'll be there! Its a great show/GTG!


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

TOMORROW!!!!


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

chefhow said:


> TOMORROW!!!!


Oh. Thought it was Sunday. I'm out. Have fun guys.


----------

